# Solved: Unread Emails In Outlook Express Are Invisible - Please Help!



## bobchezule (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi,

I'm using Outlook Express 6, and when I open up the program and go to my inbox, it states that I have 108 unread emails, even though every email that I can see has been read.

My view is set to Show All Messages. When I select next unread message under the View tab I am told there are no new messages, even though the number reads 108. 

I have a few filters setup, but they all consist of deleting emails from the server that contain certain words, like Citibank, Viagra, etc. If someone can give me some support on this I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks alot,

Brett


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *bobchezule*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

To get an idea of what you are not seeing 

Are the numbers you are seeing next to the Inbox folder itself?
Or do they show when viewing the Inbox, in the Status bar, lower left side of Outlook Express? 
Does the Status bar read *View Applied*?
If the Status Bar is not enabled, enable it:
View > Layout, place a checkmark in *Status Bar*

How many messages do you actually see?
If you change the status of a Read message to Unread, does it disappear? Does the Unread count change?

Does this occur in other folders, or is it only with the Inbox?

View > Current View > Define Views
Is *Show All Messages* checked? If so, reapply the view.
If not, select Show All Messages and Apply View.

What operating system?
Service Packs installed?

Let us know.


----------



## bobchezule (Mar 1, 2005)

To answer your questions:

The numbers I am seeing are indeed next to the Inbox folder itself.

All I see on the status bar is "258 message(s), 108 unread," then further right of that it says Working Online with a little blue computer graphic.

All the messages that are supposed to be there, the 150 read messages, are indeed there. If I select a message as Unread, it is still there and merely changes to bold.

The phantom message phenomenon only occurs with the Inbox.

Show all messages is checked, and reapplied the view to no effect.

I am running Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed.

Your help is very much appreciated.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

So as far as you are concerned, these 108 Unread messages are just phantoms and you are not missing any emails?

If so, close all windows except Outlook Express, create a new folder, and Move the 150 messages out of the Inbox to the new folder.

Click on the Local Folders above the Inbox
File > Work Offline
File > Folder > Compact All Folders

Allow this process to run uninterrupted.

After it finishes, the Compacting window disappears, close and Restart Outlook Express.

Let us know if that makes a difference.


----------



## bobchezule (Mar 1, 2005)

I gave this a shot and it resulted in no changes. 

There has been one change, in that now my Inbox reads as having 109 new messages even though there are none in there.

Brett


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

With Outlook Express closed.

Enable: *Hidden files and folders: *
For Windows XP:
Open *My Computer*,
*Tools > Folder Options > View tab*,
under Hidden Files and Folders, 
verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
uncheck *Hide Extensions for known file types*
Apply, OK, to save and close.

________________________________________________________________

*Start > Search > For Files or Folders*
*All Files and Folders*
key in:
*.dbx*
Look in: *Local Drives*
click the arrow for *More Advanced Options*
place a checkmark in:
Search System Folders
Search hidden files and folders
Search subfolders
Click *Search*
Locate the *Inbox.dbx* file and rename it *Inbox.old*

Since you have created a second Identity, there should be two Inbox.dbx files showing in your Search.
Rename or delete both of them.
Any messages you want to keep need to be removed from the Inbox in Outlook Express first.

________________________________________________________________

Restart Outlook Express, a new Inbox will be created.

Let us know if the message count is corrected.


----------



## bobchezule (Mar 1, 2005)

That did the trick. Thanks a lot for your assistance.

Brett


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------

